# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-JTAG Very HOT Update. v1.9.1.0 are out! Breaking news inside!

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG Very HOT Update. v1.9.1.0 Lot of changes:*  
Improved Samsung eMMC firmware update protocol
Added Samsung eMMC firmwares for new eMMCs:  Samsung KMVYL000LM-B503 [VYL00M] Fix NAME 000000 Samsung KMVYL000LM-B503 [VYL00M] Fix OCR READY TIMEOUT ERROR [EMMC DEAD])eMMC Repair FIRMWARE Samsung KMSJS000KA-B308 [SJS00A]eMMC Repair FIRMWARE Samsung KMV3U000LM-B304 [V3U00M]eMMC Repair FIRMWARE Samsung KLM8G2FB3B-D001 [M8G2FB] 
Added NEW eMMC TP pinouts (Look inside sw folder: /EMMC TP PINOUTS) 
Added via JTAG: GSMART G1362 (Read/Write/Pinouts/Dump/RCP) FIRST IN THE WORLD! 
Added via eMMC DIRECT(ISP) Samsung GT-I9060(Read/Write/Pinout/Dump)LG P715(Read/Write/Pinout/Dump)   
P.S. *KMVYL000LM* Repair solution are waiting for Smart Copy'n'Pasters.
P.P.S This solution are made in one day and free as every Z3X Update last 10 years.

----------

